
VRChat and Rec Room see Steam user growth since 2019 - Kroeler
https://nwn.blogs.com/nwn/2020/01/vrchat-rec-room-social-vr-steam.html
======
LinuxBender
Many people get turned off by the public worlds in VRChat, as the application
has not been hardened very well against client attacks and even server
attacks, DDoS, particle overflows, etc... Endless use of client crasher guns.
(Crash the OS, lock up video cards, lock up VR headsets) and hostile feedback
from a few of the devs. I believe they have some maturing to do. VRChat has a
LOT of potential for growth if they improve the user experience. I could see
them expanding in to corporate use cases for online remote-office training, as
world creation is very easy.

